
GDPR: Cookies and the Browsers That Store Them – Comments and Questions - radium3d
Now that we have GDPR, at this point shouldn&#x27;t browsers just disable all cookies by default and ask users every time a cookie is set if they want a cookie set or not with a standard warning&#x2F;notice and give web developers the ability to set an additional description of who the cookie is from and what it is used for to go along with the standard notice?<p>With this browser change the law should change as well so us developers don&#x27;t have to muck with educating users. I think it&#x27;s too much forced education. Educate from the source.<p>I am also curious who receives the fine money? Say a US company is sued by EU, I believe the money should go back to the US Government since it&#x27;s within their jurisdiction not Europe. If not this then it&#x27;s kind of a tax funnel to suck money out of other countries into the EU.
======
chatmasta
I tried to opt out of tracking in some GDPR form yesterday, and it wouldn’t
let me do it because my browser doesn’t support third party cookies. So
ironically, you need cookies to track who doesn’t want to be tracked.

As to your specific question, do you realize what a PITA that would be to
manually accept every single cookie in your browser? It’s bad enough clicking
through the GDPR forms on every single site I visit.

A much better solution would be to actually respect the DNT (do not track)
header. If I have DNT enabled, why do I need to open a form and deselect 100
trackers on every website? I’ve already said I do not want to be tracked; that
should be sufficient to automatically opt me out of all tracking.

~~~
radium3d
I agree it would be annoying, but not as annoying as what we have now. This is
why I suggested one consistent ui across all websites is a better solution vs
every site having their own random individual solution when they all have the
same requirements. Do Not Track is not effective because you leave the trust
in the website owner vs your own control via the browser. It seems the GDPR is
suggesting that this is a necessary evil but it still puts the trust outside
of the user's power.

